# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Ищу программу для вайшнавского календаря

## Lakshmana Prana das

Я слышал, что для расчета вайшнавского календаря вместо старой DOS-овской программы VCAL выпущена современная программа GCAL. У кого она есть, выложите здесь, пожалуйста, или пришлите мне на nandalal@mail.ru

Ваш слуга
Лакшмана Прана дас

----------


## MarkK

> Я слышал, что для расчета вайшнавского календаря вместо старой DOS-овской программы VCAL выпущена современная программа GCAL. 
> Лакшмана Прана дас


http://www.krishnadays.com/eng/

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Большое спасибо. Классная штука!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Всем в подарок на Гаура-пурниму я сделал программу-руссификатор для GCAL. Из календаря, полученного в GCAL, программа удаляет лишние строки, оставляя только экадаши и основные праздники, и переводит на русский язык.
Скачать можно тут http://zalil.ru/30692609

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Уже нет ее...  :sed: 
Нельзя ли перезалить?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Уже нет ее... 
> Нельзя ли перезалить?


Вот http://zalil.ru/34420199

----------


## Кеша

А чем плох Vaishnava Reminder? Он же для винды, плюс в настройках можно указать точно свои координаты, и все расчеты времени входа\выхода из экадаши будут конкретно для нужной местности. Ещё и алерты выдает накануне, чтобы не пропустить.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А чем плох Vaishnava Reminder? Он же для винды, плюс в настройках можно указать точно свои координаты, и все расчеты времени входа\выхода из экадаши будут конкретно для нужной местности. Ещё и алерты выдает накануне, чтобы не пропустить.


В нем не сделать распечатку на год.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Еще как сделать  :smilies:  Там есть экспорт в html и ICS. А потом ICS можно затолкать в календарь Андроида. Но кривенько немножко...

----------


## Yadudas

> Вот http://zalil.ru/34420199


Можно попросить перезалить или выслать на почту? Очень нужно.)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Можно попросить перезалить или выслать на почту? Очень нужно.)


http://zalil.su/8684642

----------


## Виталий

Харе Кришна, мои поклоны. А можно залить русификатор туда, где его не удалят? Так и не удалось скачать((

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна, мои поклоны. А можно залить русификатор туда, где его не удалят? Так и не удалось скачать((


Русификатор https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uUA...ew?usp=sharing
Инструкция https://drive.google.com/file/d/14yq...ew?usp=sharing

----------

